# Royal City Bowmen Fall Shoot



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Having our fall shoot, Sunday Sept 1 2013
10am shotgun start
OAA Classes for 3D
Guest class as well
40 - 3D targets shot over 2 separate loops
BBQ by Cilp and the gang
thx

Rick


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking forward to it !
Glen


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I look forward to it as always


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good shoot guys, thanks for your efforts. I only shot half the course but had fun.


----------

